# Which bulbs for an 87 chevy silverado?



## BennyLava (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all. I am converting my 1987 chevy silverado from the sealed 4x6" headlights units, to a headlight that will accept an H4 bulb. I have the 4-eyed truck that has four actual headlights in it. Two brights, and two dims. I have a couple of questions though. I think I will number them to help me organize my thoughts. 

1. I know that the low beams should be H4 type bulbs. But should the high beams be H1 type bulbs? Does it even matter? I have seen the H1 bulbs before, and it they look to me, like they might be the better choice for the high beams. What would you suggest?

2. My truck has a 3-prong connector, that will perfectly fit an H4 bulb. I got lucky in that department. Even though I do need to rearrange the little "pins" in the connector itself before I can use the H4 bulbs. But I have to wonder, do they even make an *H1 *bulb that matches the H4 connector configuration? I am wondering about this for my bright lights idea.


----------



## BennyLava (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess nobody know


----------



## rwolff (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, but it's been nearly a year since I checked in here. Try looking on www.iowa80.com - they're a supply place for commercial trucks, and they have "use a replaceable bulb in a sealed beam system" setups.


----------

